# My Sig collection



## 2rastas (Aug 31, 2011)

Here's a few pics of the Sigs I have so far.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

nice collection....


----------



## 2rastas (Aug 31, 2011)

A pic of some of my carry rigs.
My P220 Compact in a Galco Yaqui slide holster that I wear with jeans. Also a full size P220R in a Galco paddle holster for when I have to wear dress pants.
Below is my Ernie Emerson CQC-6 titanium folder.

They're not "safe Queens" I keep them very well greased up and I shoot them every week.


----------

